# [EVDL] FREE on Hulu - Revenge of the Electric Car



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Free on Hulu for one week-
http://www.hulu.com/watch/322022/revenge-of-the-electric-car

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, I couldn't get to the only showing in Central Florida 150 miles from
me in Sarasota, but the showing on HULU.COM is great, free, clear and only
about 8 minutes of advertising scattered thru it. and remember "Super VGA"
even on my 8 year old P.C. is true "High Definition Video" standard also.
I watched it once already and I'll watch it a couple more times this
week. It is a darn good modern history presentation and explains a lot of
the "In-Playing" that didn't make the Media. Hope you all enjoy it as
much as I am enjoying it. Now we need a TV "Sit-Com" with an EV driving
family.

Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure is: Service and Repair! ]*
*[email protected] <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *
( I recently updated my web page at :
http://www.E-V-T-I-Inc.com/<http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/>
)


> lektwik <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Free on Hulu for one week-
> > http://www.hulu.com/watch/322022/revenge-of-the-electric-car
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Should have been called "Return of the Electric Car" Then in 5 years,
depending on how things shake out, they could have made "Revenge of the
Electric Car" or "The Empire Strikes Back"

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/FREE-on-Hulu-Revenge-of-the-Electric-Car-tp4334938p4336663.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> lektwik wrote:
> 
> > Free on Hulu for one week-
> > http://www.hulu.com/watch/322022/revenge-of-the-electric-car
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

